# Need to install GUI for FreeBSD on AMD Myrtle board



## Surya (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi All,

I am trying to setup GUI for FreeBSD which is installed on AMD Myrtle board,but no luck.

I tried all the possible ways which is mentioned in official docs but no luck.

https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/x11-wm.html

Please let me know if anything else required to debug or to identify root cause.

Please share steps to install GUI if some tried and succeeded in AMD Myrtle board.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics

You may be able to get some graphics working if you can EFI boot and use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb driver. If not your only bet is x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa. Both drivers are relatively slow though, there's no 2D or 3D acceleration.


----------



## Surya (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_.2F_Radeon_Graphics
> 
> You may be able to get some graphics working if you can EFI boot and use the x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb driver. If not your only bet is x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa. Both drivers are relatively slow though, there's no 2D or 3D acceleration.




tried this but no luck...


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

At the very least vesa(4) should work, it's not going to perform very good but it should work nonetheless.

Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin (or a similar service)? You may find misc/pastebinit useful for this.


----------



## Surya (Mar 7, 2018)

SirDice said:


> At the very least vesa(4) should work, it's not going to perform very good but it should work nonetheless.
> 
> Can you post your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to Pastebin (or a similar service)? You may find misc/pastebinit useful for this.




Please find log


----------



## Surya (Mar 7, 2018)

Surya said:


> Please find log




Tried x11-drivers/xf86-video-scfb , x11-drivers/xf86-video-vesa and misc/pastebinit still no luck...


----------



## Surya (Mar 7, 2018)

PFA new log


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2018)

Remove any and all xorg.conf files you created. It's not needed, Xorg does a fairly good job automatically detecting drivers and such. There's rarely a need to create one these days.


----------



## Surya (Mar 8, 2018)

SirDice said:


> Remove any and all xorg.conf files you created. It's not needed, Xorg does a fairly good job automatically detecting drivers and such. There's rarely a need to create one these days.




No manual configuration on xorg.conf


----------



## Surya (Mar 8, 2018)

When i try to run startx i am getting following error...

```
$ startx
xauth:  file /home/cae/.serverauth.905 does not exist


X.Org X Server 1.18.4
Release Date: 2016-07-19
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p6 amd64
Current Operating System: FreeBSD freebsdhost 11.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 11.1-RELEAS#3: Wed Mar  7 02:44:27 IST 2018     root@freebsdhost:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKNEL amd64
Build Date: 03 February 2018  05:48:03AM

Current version of pixman: 0.34.0
        Before reporting problems, check [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Mar  7 22:54:35 2018
(==) Using system config directory "/usr/local/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
(II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
scfb trace: probe start
scfb trace: probe done
(EE)
Fatal server error:
(EE) Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framuffer devices
(EE)
(EE)
Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at [URL]http://wiki.x.org[/URL]
 for help.
(EE) Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional inrmation.
(EE)
(EE) Server terminated with error (1). Closing log file.
xinit: giving up
xinit: unable to connect to X server: Connection refused
xinit: server error
$
```


----------



## Surya (Mar 8, 2018)

After following this https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/SCFB issue is resolved...KDE is working for me...again i need to flsh and reinstall from scratch and check.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 12, 2018)

generic driver is working however ati radeon is not working. I am unable to use dual monitor. extract of Xorg.0.log



```
[    30.603] (--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
[    30.603] (**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768"
[    30.603] (**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm
[    30.603] (**) VESA(0): DPI set to (102, 102)
[    30.603] (**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
[    30.603] (II) Loading sub module "shadow"
[    30.603] (II) LoadModule: "shadow"
[    30.603] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
[    30.605] (II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.605]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0
[    30.605]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    30.605] (II) Loading sub module "fb"
[    30.605] (II) LoadModule: "fb"
[    30.605] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
[    30.607] (II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    30.608]     compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    30.608]     ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
[    30.608] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[    30.608] (II) Unloading radeon
[    30.608] (II) UnloadModule: "scfb"
[    30.608] (II) Unloading scfb
[    30.608] (==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
[    30.608] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    30.608] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
```



```
uname -a
FreeBSD xxxxxx 11.1-RELEASE-p7 FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p7 #0: Tue Mar  6 09:33:30 UTC 2018     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
any suggestions


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm afraid your GPU isn't supported. Not yet at least. So vesa(4) or scfb(4) is the best you can get.


----------



## balanga (Mar 12, 2018)

Surya said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am trying to setup GUI for FreeBSD which is installed on AMD Myrtle board,but no luck.



Personally,  if you've never managed to get a GUI working on FreeBSD, I would give TrueOS a try.


----------



## ankscorek (Mar 13, 2018)

gui is working but radeon 6......oh..yess..i forgot to mention...when i shut down ...then the display is available on both monitors....
is it possible to get display on both monitors using vesa or scfb?

I faced the same issue with intel on board driver the moment I upgraded to 11.1 ...however forums say that 12.0-CURRENT supoprts it.....

any work around?


----------

